# Canterbury park and ride



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

It is probably old news but may be of help to someone. The park and ride motorhome area at the New Dover Road closes at 8 PM. daily and is closed all day Sunday. Once you are inside, the exit barrier is operational 24/7. However the entrance barrier locks off at 8PM each night and as I said all day Sunday. There is a lay by to stay in if you arrive late. 

Sooty


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

It used to be that it closed with the last bus I seem to remember. Have they changed it to 8pm?


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

We were there Monday night this week and were given this information in the office. We only just made it by a few minutes and I never knew it was closed on Sundays.

Sooty


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi

We have never used the Park n ride but intend giving it ago tomorrw, would be very handy if you pro`s can explain how the camping bit works?????

should get there about midday 8O.

Are there many overnight bays? or do we park anywhere?

How much is it :roll:  ?

I take it we can get out on Sunday :wink: ?

Is the pub open  

thanks chris


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

As you drive in, take a ticket and the motorhome area is directly on the left. Think room for about 20 vans, water and waste dump are provided as is the free bus to town. The price is £2.50 for 24 hours.

Have a good journey.

Sooty


----------

